# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  Iphone برنامه نویسی

## Future

سلام دوستان. من  میخوام یه برنامه روی Iphone بنویسم ولی نمی دونم از کجا شروع باید کرد.
آیا کسی اطلاعاتی راجع به این زمینه داره؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اول باید یک کامپیوتر Apple برای خودت دست و پا کنی (Desktop یا Laptop)، چون برنامه ای که می نویسی رو فقط از روی یک چنین کامپیوتری می تونی روی آیفون Publish کنی. روی تمام این کامپیوترها محیط XCode و شبیه ساز آیفون به صورت پیش فرض نصبه.

بعد باید یک اکانت Apple Developer ID برای خودت باز کنی (حواست باشه موقعی که این کار رو میکنه IP ات از ایران نباشه) و IPhone SDK رو دانلود کنی و ... .

----------


## Future

سلام. خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون.
موقعی که می خواستم اکانت باز کنم میگه باید 120دلار برای یه سال پرداخت کنم. آیا راه دیگه ای هست؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خیر، راه دیگه ای نیست.

----------


## ricky22

> خیر، راه دیگه ای نیست.


پس  پروژه mono چی؟
http://vimeo.com/9150434





*http://developer*.apple.com/*iphone*
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...ne+development
http://developer.apple.com/cocoa/
Books:   http://www.ebookpdf.net/__iphone-application-programming-for-dummies-pdf_ebook_.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology...eculture-apple
http://www.oscon.com/oscon2009/publi...le/detail/8314
http://www.ismashphone.com/2009/01/c...or-iphone.html
http://www.database4iphone.com/
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/n...ne-and-wii.ars

Mono
http://monotouch.net/
http://www.go-mono.com/store/
http://monotouch.net/Store

http://www.infoq.com/articles/monotouch-introduction
http://monotouch.net/Tutorials/MonoDevelop_HelloWorld

----------


## babakmomeni

> اول باید یک کامپیوتر Apple برای خودت دست و پا کنی (Desktop یا Laptop)، چون برنامه ای که می نویسی رو فقط از روی یک چنین کامپیوتری می تونی روی آیفون Publish کنی. روی تمام این کامپیوترها محیط XCode و شبیه ساز آیفون به صورت پیش فرض نصبه.
> 
> بعد باید یک اکانت Apple Developer ID برای خودت باز کنی (حواست باشه موقعی که این کار رو میکنه IP ات از ایران نباشه) و IPhone SDK رو دانلود کنی و ... .


با عرض شرمندگی و اینکه در خدمت پیش کسوت محترم سایت جسارت می کنم. در مورد اول حتما نیازی به کامپیوتر اپل نیست، میشه با VMWare نسخه snow Leopard سیستم عامل Macرو نصب کرد. البته شرطش اینه که سی پی یو و مادربرد از تکنولوژی VT اینتل حمایت کنه (Virtual tech.( در مورد لپ تاپها مثلا وایو گاهی اوقات این تکنولوژی حمایت میشه ولی باید از سایت مربوطه بایوس رو اپدیت کرد. در مورد گرفتن اکانت حق با استاد بزرگوارمون هست و ای پی نباید از ایران باشه ولی میشه از تورنتها، هم SDk  و هم Xcode رو گرفت.
مورد بعدی اینکه برای گرفتن نرم افزارهای فوق نیازی به پرداخت 120 دلار نیست و اون زمانی نیاز میشه که شما بخواین برنامه نوشته و کامپایل شده رو به یه گوشی منتقل کنین وگرنه تا همینجا کاربر می تونه نتیجه اجرای برنامه رو روی سیمولاتور آیفون که همراه xcode هستش ببینه، در غیر اینصورت باید با پرداخت پول اجازه دولوپ رو از اپل بگیرین که تازه 120 دلار فقط مجوز دولوپ برای یه گوشی رو به کاربر میده و این اصطلاحا مجوز indivisual هستش. البته بماند که علی ما شا الله برای ما ایفون رو هک می کنن و هر چی نرم افزار بخوان روش می ریزن. اینی که عرض کردم راه قانونیش هستش.

----------


## iman-vb

شما از سایت i-phone.ir میتونی این برنامه هارو مجانی دانلود کنی

----------


## V0R73X

سلام. سه سوال مهم: مگه برای برنامه نویسی Iphone نباید با آندروید بنویسیم؟ پس برای چی تو اینجا دو بخش جداگانه برای آیفون و آندروید اجرا شده؟

----------


## mahdi68

> سلام. سه سوال مهم: مگه برای برنامه نویسی Iphone نباید با آندروید بنویسیم؟ پس برای چی تو اینجا دو بخش جداگانه برای آیفون و آندروید اجرا شده؟


android یک سیستم عامل هست . iphone اسم تلفن هوشمند (smart phone) هست که سیستم عامل اون iOS میباشد . یعنی کلا هیچ ربطی بهم ندارن

----------


## V0R73X

> android یک سیستم عامل هست . iphone اسم تلفن هوشمند (smart phone) هست که سیستم عامل اون iOS میباشد . یعنی کلا هیچ ربطی بهم ندارن


اوه بله من فکر میکردم سیستم عامل آیفون، آندروید هست...

----------


## (وحید)

سلام از کجا می تونم بفهممintel core 2 due E6750 مجهز به تکنولوژی virtual tech هست یا نه؟
و اینکه من اخرین ورژن mac os را دانلود کردم و پسوند ان هم dmg هست(MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.7.dmg) چطور با vmware اجراش کنم؟
و یک سوال دیگه که اینجا مطرح می کنم چون جایه مناسبی برایه مطرح کردن ان پیدا نکردم 
چگونه یک حساب در خارج از کشور باز کنیم تا apple سود حاصل از فروش برنامه مان را به ان واریز کند؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام از کجا می تونم بفهممintel core 2 due E6750 مجهز به تکنولوژی virtual tech هست یا نه؟
> و اینکه من اخرین ورژن mac os را دانلود کردم و پسوند ان هم dmg هست(MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.7.dmg) چطور با vmware اجراش کنم؟
> و یک سوال دیگه که اینجا مطرح می کنم چون جایه مناسبی برایه مطرح کردن ان پیدا نکردم 
> چگونه یک حساب در خارج از کشور باز کنیم تا apple سود حاصل از فروش برنامه مان را به ان واریز کند؟


دوست عزیز ورودتون رو به سایت برنامه نویس تبریک میگم  :تشویق: 
لطفا هر سوال رو در یه بخش مجزا بپرسید (همین طور که اینجا توضیح داده شده)

ولی به طور خلاصه پاسخ سوالاتتون :
در مورد سوال اولتون باید وارد تنظیمات بایوس بشید و دنبال گزینه ای به نام virtual tech یا VT بگردید و اونو Enable  کنید البته بازم سیستم تا سیستم فرق داره
در مورد سوال دومتون هم dmg اینجور که میدونم پسوند فایل های ایمیج در سیستم عامل مک هست و شما باید این فایل که دانلود کردید رو اول رایتش کنید و بعد بقیه مراحل نصب و ... رو روی VMWare انجام بدید
در مورد سوال سومتون هم اطلاعی ندارم متاسفانه

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------

